# Mahindra 1526 as a sawmill power source. Even possible?



## GrimmTek (Sep 18, 2021)

Glad I found this page. I will leave all of the backstory or reasoning out because it doesn't really matter. I'm building a band saw mill and one option I have thought about is running the blade off of a hydraulic motor. With some decent hose management I should be able to have it ride along on the carriage and still have hose ends hanging off of one end. I was trying to figure out if there was a way to hook quick fitting somewhere onto the tractor to run this motor. I have the model with the backhoe so there are 3 ports on the back when I have the backhoe removed. Also there are quick connects at the loader hinge. Is there a way to simply connect in somewhere, hit a control on the tractor and turn the motor? Even if there is a control that will need to be mounted on the sawmill to turn the blade on and off etc. Thanks a bunch for your help. I would also like additional specs on the hydraulic system if anyone has it. I know it is a 7.5 GMP pump and I assume the pistons work in the 2500psi range, but I'm not sure that's actually what the pump produces. With those number I'm looking at about 11hp in hydraulic power. Thanks again for taking the time to read my question.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It is possible, you could run from your backhoe loop to a valve for your saw blade.
Just be sure to use an open center valve.
Not knowing what tractor you have, is that 7.5 gpm the combined max pump output,
with 2-3 gpm being diverted to the power steering only leaving 4.5-5 gpm for your auxiliary hydraulics,
also that flow is only avilible at rated engine speed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Are you dead set on running it off the hydraulics and are you dead set on a band saw mill? If not, I have seen several guys use a head sawmill that is powered by the tractor PTO....


----------

